# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Klubi i babëve - Broçkullat e fëmijëve tanë...

## Telegrafisti

Klubi i babëve - Broçkullat e fëmijëve tanë...
Le te hapim nje klub per babate, si ai qe kane mamate, Jo per gje por meqe jemi kunder diskriminimit.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Alvi Singer

sot do shkoj me cunin e madh tek nje ndeshje boxi diku ne periferi te qytetit. ishte ngrit qe ne pik te sabaut dhe kishte vesh mbathjet e boxierit te preferuar. me ato do vi tha.

----------

